# Referral



## cazscot (Aug 19, 2010)

Saw GP today and he has agreed to refer hubby and I to the fertility clinic .  Not sure if we will be elegible with my weight, age (39) and both of us with T2 but hay thats the first hurdle over and done with...


----------



## novorapidboi26 (Aug 19, 2010)

May it be a stress free enjoyable journey.............


----------



## Steff (Aug 19, 2010)

Ditto what boi said, all the best and keep us posted.X


----------



## Hazel (Aug 19, 2010)

Oh Carol, what a wonderful first step

All the best in your endeavour

We'll catch up in B'ham


----------



## Dizzydi (Aug 19, 2010)

Hi carol, good luck with the referral. Hope they can help you and hubby achieve your dreams. 

Have you had any previous investigations? If you want any help or info or just a chat, pm me. Take care Di xxx


----------



## am64 (Aug 19, 2010)

cazscot said:


> Saw GP today and he has agreed to refer hubby and I to the fertility clinic .  Not sure if we will be elegible with my weight, age (39) and both of us with T2 but hay thats the first hurdle over and done with...



good news carol ...im sure if they appreciate how amazing you have been and are with your wieght lost they will understand how committed you are ....good luck xx


----------



## cazscot (Aug 19, 2010)

Thanks everyone, will keep you posted x


----------



## rachelha (Aug 19, 2010)

Hope the appointment goes well, your weight loss has been fantastic, surely that would count in your favour.  Let us know how it goes. 

Rx


----------



## Northerner (Aug 19, 2010)

cazscot said:


> Saw GP today and he has agreed to refer hubby and I to the fertility clinic .  Not sure if we will be elegible with my weight, age (39) and both of us with T2 but hay thats the first hurdle over and done with...



Wishing you and hubby the best of luck Carol


----------



## smile4loubie (Aug 19, 2010)

wooooo congratulations hun. The weight lose has to go in your favour though hun. xx


----------



## Twitchy (Aug 19, 2010)

Great news!  I'll be keeping my fingers crossed for you!


----------



## lucy123 (Aug 19, 2010)

Goood luck to you both..you have done so well...a little reward would be lovely.


----------



## getcarter76 (Aug 20, 2010)

OOoooooo how exciting....more postivie vibes coming from this end of the country 

Bernie xx


----------

